# where to find replacement black "trim" ?



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i found a 20long for free, but its missing the bottom black plastic, and id like to replace it...

+++ its not really a 20long... its 18"high... so 30"L (prolly 12"wide) its super tall


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

they might have some.

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=43


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

If you know the brand of the tank you should be able to order it from any retailer that sells that brand. You may even be able to get away with mixing the brand but I'm not sure.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

thx for the link... ******* says 2.36$   but 15$min order and 15$min shipping......


----------



## JeffreyL (May 31, 2006)

Check your measurements carefully before contacting GlassCages. The trim they sell fits the tanks they make. Some of the actual dimensions are slightly different from an AllGlass, for example.

I had to slightly modify some trim I added to a 20 high. The tank is so old it was made without top trim. A bit ugly, but workable.

Jeff


----------



## Intrepid-One (Apr 26, 2008)

i recently bought a tank that did not have the bottom trim 









So what i did was go to Home Depot and buy a piece of siding flashing and cut little triangles out of it and bent it around the bottom of the tank , once it was all cut to fit i took it outside and painted it flat black with a spray bomb and siliconed it to the outside of the tank










now that it is on the tank you would never know that it didn't come with the tank


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I think the top is meant more for support against bowing, the bottom might just be aesthetic.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

really? i thought the bottom "held" it together? also i was thinking of just buying corner things, wood allready pre made into a 90* angel, and put that around the bottom

i dont even care to have it on really, but i didnt want the tank to blow because i didnt have it... **** because i dont have the bottom piece i havent even used the tank


----------

